# glock for a sig



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

so today I went to my local gun shop and droped my glock 17 as a down payment on a sig p226.:smt1099


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

Good choice, i love my SIG. haven't held a Glock in my hands that i like yet, they just dont fit my hand right.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicely played................do you have a weapon now while you are waiting?

RCG


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

thanks all yeah guess I'm not a big glock fan some things about glock I love some I don't. Ya the glock was my only auto loader but, handgun wise I just have a S&W 686 which I LOVE!!! Pretty excited about the Sig, It was the auto loader I originally wanted.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

8Eric6 said:


> thanks all yeah guess I'm not a big glock fan some things about glock I love some I don't. Ya the glock was my only auto loader but, handgun wise I just have a S&W 686 which I LOVE!!! Pretty excited about the Sig, It was the auto loader I originally wanted.


Your S&W 686 will soon become jealous....:drooling:


----------



## Tsage226 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have fired a Glock 17, and 34, about 100 rounds between them and I must say, I didn't like it. 

Something about the gun didn't feel right in my hands. To doubly compound this I fired an H&KP30L and was impressed, they only issue I had was the trigger position, so as far as Poly gun's go I would stick to the H&K. Granted its about 400$ more  so my opinion is moot.

I haven't fired my recently purchased 226 so I cant comment but I will say this. just having held it in my hands I was sold. (that at 600$ was hard to pass up)


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Smart man, and a very wise decision .... Glock for a Sig 226 .... :smt180


----------

